# Anyone play WOW



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I love that darn game. It is so addicting, anyone else play?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

No, but I want to.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup, we've been playing since vanilla  Total junkies in my house!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I have only been playing for a year or so and love it. What toons do you have? I have a 80 hunter. 80 druid, 80 DK, 71 pally and 54 lock.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My main is a mage, she is pretty well geared, 5330 GS. I have recently started a hunter, right now shes 74, she should be 80 by next week, I have picked up some nice gear for her as well. I have a few lowbies, but I only recently got interested in alts, everything used to take so much time, but they nerfed everything. For example, I killed fubolgs (sp) in Felwood for 6 months to get exalted on my main back in the day. I recently farmed there on my hunter and got exalted in 2 days lol.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

I had the wow needle stuck in my arm for 2 years...almost ruined my life no joke.

all i did was play that darn game,

i got into doing the 29 twinks for BG and i went all out had a army of twinks once blizzard ruined everything i worked for i quit the game...and thank god i did.

life is much better with out the wow crack pipe...i will never play a MMO again......i have a prob...LOL

****twinks are not the young boy type its a low lvl char that has the best gear ever***

just want top put that in there before someone made a smart comment...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

never played it my brother use 2...he play cod now all day when hes off work..Only games i play are usually madden..nba2k games and fifa..I'm a sports junky I guess u can say.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

oh yeah wow is like crack! I agree there.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I guess the trick with me is that I play with hubby, and my brother, and all of our friends. Theres no one in my guild that we dont know in real life. Its hard to ruin your life when every one you know plays together lol. The real problems happen when a couple doesn't play together. I dont work, not because of WoW, I just dont have to, so I dont, so no problems there either.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've never played it but I've know a few people that have. The people that I knew that played it said it was addicting. 

can sell you characters online once reach a certain level?
Cause I heard you could and people spend good money on these characters.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have never sold a character, but I heard they made it hard to do now. You now can only transfer a character to an account with the same last name.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Its a bannable offense too but people do sell them and they go for a lot


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I used to pay Call of Duty and that was like heroin. So much fun fast pace FPS


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hubby loves xbox, but when we started our business he decided not to waste money on xbox games, since we can play as much wow as we want for $30 bux a month. He got Modern Warfare for xmas, but he had already played the crap out of it before christmas with my brother so it hit the back burner.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nope - but I love the mr. t & ozzy commercials - shaaaaron


----------



## clockwerkninja (Dec 8, 2009)

I have taken some time off to play other games for the last couple months but I am a WOW player since the game launched. 

I am mostly into pvp but have raided into ToC 25..

I have tons of lvl 80 toons, 2 war's 1 druid 1 mage 1 paladin alliance side and 1 paladin and 1 death knight horde side, not a fan of the dk play style tho.. 


Hmm, it's about time to turn that account back on........


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

FOR THE HORDE!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

clockwerkninja said:


> I have taken some time off to play other games for the last couple months but I am a WOW player since the game launched.
> 
> I am mostly into pvp but have raided into ToC 25..
> 
> ...


I dont like the DK play style either.


----------



## NewPitThena (Feb 5, 2010)

Ive seen this game abused before. It cant become so addicting that it will literally ruin your life if you dont get it under control.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

NewPitThena said:


> Ive seen this game abused before. It cant become so addicting that it will literally ruin your life if you dont get it under control.


Saying a game can ruin your life is the same as saying all pit bulls will go nuts eventually and attack...PURE BS!!!
The people who get "addicted" have underlying issues, and if it wasn't the game it would be something else. A game cannot ruin your life, if you play too much and lose your friends and family, then you ruined your life by making bad choices. Video games have no chemical dependency, they don't trick you. My brother's gf has a problem with him playing wow, however before he played wow he played Halo and he went out drinking with his friends, if he didnt play wow he would not spend more time with her, he would spend the same amount of time with her, and spend the wow time doing other things. The idea that a game can ruin a life is crazy, people who play WoW, FFXI, Everquest, etc know perfectly well what they are doing, playing a game at work will get you fired, the game has no control over you. If someone has a significant other who plays too much and ignores the family, it is not the game's fault, it is that person's fault, and if they can't share an interest and the person chooses not to give up WoW and sacrifice their relationship that is a choice that the person made. I have a good friend who swears WoW ruined her relationship because her bf got fired and sat home all day and played. Before he played WoW, he spent his free time cheating on her and going to car shows, he was never a good match for her, WoW did not ruin the relationship, he did plain and simple.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Started playing just last month. My sister and brother in law bought it for my husband and I was the one who got hooked. 

My sis and I are working on leveling as many toons as we can since we are getting the refer a friend xp bonus - triple the xp for quests you complete together. We've already leveled a set to 60 and are working on our second and third before the refer a friend stops in April. 

I've played hunter, druid, warlock, shaman and warrior.


----------

